# What else do you collect?



## Big_Ed (Feb 2, 2007)

Most of us here on CPF would be considered "collectors" of flashlights by the average non-flashaholic. I have somewhere around 175 or so. But flashlights aren't the only thing I collect. I also collect drive-in theater memorabilia, such as in-car speakers and heaters, tickets, snack bar signs, basically anything that has to do with drive-ins. 
I also collect cameras, mostly older American-made ones like Argus C3's, Kodak 126 instamatics, and I'm getting into box-cameras as well.
I also like collecting 1950's and 60's memorabilia.

What else do you collect?


----------



## myk (Feb 2, 2007)

My other vices:

my DVD, and now Blu-Ray collection. I filled one of those spinning 400DVD racks and had to buy another one for the other side of the TV =( at least its symmetrical now

cables; HDMI, DVI, optical, ethernet, usb, firewire, serial, parallel, adapters, audio cable, etc. Instead of getting screwed at radioshaft or best-try or letting any of my friends or family do so, I stockpile them from monoprice.com (like $4/ 6foot hdmi cable) and sell them at cost. My best estimate is that it cost me the same for an entire box of cables (with multiples of each) for what bestbuy or even WALMART wants for one HDMI cable

paper towels soaked in dog pee; I only collect these for a week at a time, but by the 5th day the collection (which I keep in the garbage) is quite extensive

business cards; I have lots, I'll never call any of these people and I could easily look them up online (as they're mostly co-workers), but I digress

thumbdrive/usb memory keys; I just got the Sandisk Cruzer Titanium - its AWESOME, the other ones are less impressive now =(


----------



## Amonra (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a small collection of strange and original liquer bottles. all of them are empty of course as i drank them all.
which reminds me that i also collect a high alcohol level in my blood on weekends


----------



## fnmag (Feb 2, 2007)

naval lint


----------



## Illum (Feb 2, 2007)

heres just a small portion of what I collect other than flashlights, its not much... somehow I feel my room is always so...crowded

used 9V cells, old print cartridges, bottle caps, screws [I take a part of discarded electronics and save the screws], business cards, shark teeth, surefire advertisements from popular science/mechanics magazines....tiny ziploc bags stuff you buy comes with, unused napkins with different designs... Spent alkali hydrogen emitting fuel rods [lithium primaries, dead, but i dont know what to do with them] 
Used pens, TP/paper towel inner carboard rolls, used light bulbs, used hookup wire [stuff I can strip off of electronics people toss out], instruction manuals [from the thick book for the snapper lawn trimmer to the half sheet that comes with nightlights]
Old lecture notes or peoples comments, used film cans [pretty extinct now]... USB extension cables, old glasses, poker card decks from different places [airlines, cruises....oh yes, matches too]


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 2, 2007)

Dice.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 2, 2007)

There's a bunch of radios (mostly cheap portables) and all my old cameras around here.

Geoff


----------



## mosport (Feb 2, 2007)

I've got a growing collection of restaurant take out menus, started off innocently each time we ate out and now family, friends, etc... pick them up for me.


----------



## Coop (Feb 2, 2007)

hippopotamus related stuff...

I have stuffed toys, books pictures, statues, piggybanks (actually those would be hippobanks), mugs, salt & pepper shakers, hippo-shaped soda bottles and all kinds of other crap...


----------



## Aaron1100us (Feb 2, 2007)

My only other collections of significance are my 15 or so antique radios and several antique cameras.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 2, 2007)

Besides all the flashlights, lasers, and other things that flash, blink, glow, or otherwise emit light, I collect:

Used up old telephone, telegraph, and power insulators
Used up old JVC ghetto blasters
Used up old Commodore computers


----------



## freeze12 (Feb 2, 2007)

I collect *Civil War* items :touche:


----------



## Bullzaye (Feb 3, 2007)

I started collecting guns back in 1984. That got me into hunting and the outdoors, which led into my collecting knives. Now I have 2 large safes full of guns and knives. Except lately I've noticed that there are more and more flashlights starting to populate the shelves of one of my safes. One of my friends recently chided me on my growing collection of flashlights. She said she could understand collecting guns...they're useful. But after you acquire one or two flashlights, what's the point of anymore, especially considering the cost of a few of them? 
Tim


----------



## thesurefire (Feb 3, 2007)

The fortunes in fortune cookies, but only from when I get Chinese food from a restaurant. I think it’s cheating to buy the bags and take the fortunes out of them. I have several hundred now because family and friends give them to me as well.


----------



## PB92 (Feb 3, 2007)

I collect Beretta firearms items, along with Beretta pistols which I shoot in competition.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 3, 2007)

CDs, records, tapes (psytrance, techno, Grateful Dead, Jefferson Airplane...)
Swiss Army knives
Every Doctor Who episode I can find
calligraphy pens


----------



## RIDE (Feb 3, 2007)

Watches and yoyos...yes, yoyos. I also was collecting knives, but have been slowly letting those go.

RIDE


----------



## Knifemaster (Feb 3, 2007)

Women and great experiences with them


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 3, 2007)

Generation 1 Transformer toys


----------



## Walt175 (Feb 3, 2007)

Other then flashlights, my main collections are Militaria, Comic Books, Coins, and Movie/TV star autographs.


----------



## Perfectionist (Feb 3, 2007)

Knifemaster said:


> Women and great experiences with them


Life wouldn't be worth living without it !!

Although I also collect Lesbian Porn ..... as I have never met two gay women who are as hot as on film !!


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG :lolsign: 




Perfectionist said:


> Life wouldn't be worth living without it !!
> 
> Although I also collect Lesbian Porn ..... as I have never met two gay women who are as hot as on film !!




I use to collect Zippo's but in my younger days lost a lot at a club I owuld frequent. Then I started buying th eflat black Military one's and didn'y lose any! Guess it was too ugly to yank!

I wish I could find them now. I'd probably part with a few


----------



## ABTOMAT (Feb 3, 2007)

I only actually collect flashlights currently, around 75 at last count. By collect I mean in the technical sense of getting together specific stuff for a historical or interest reason.

I used to collect vintage computers and cameras. The computer thing sort of got out of control and then the bottom dropped out of the market, so I'm liquidating most of it and just keeping the most important ones. I just lost interest in the camera collection and I've been gradually selling it off.

Now, there's also stuff I accumulate because I'm interested in the field, but don't have any intentions of collecting it. One is hi-fi equipment--I'm always buying good deals on high-end (usually vintage) home audio that comes along, and seeing if it's better than what I already have. As a result I end up with a lot of gear I don't use. Recently been selling off the spares so I can reclaim some space.

Other interests that involve too much stuff are wood/metalworking machines and related tools and outdoor power equipment.


----------



## GJW (Feb 3, 2007)

An other yo-yo collector.
Mostly from the 80's and forward.


----------



## nikon (Feb 3, 2007)

You know when you buy new clothing and you reach in the pocket and find an INSPECTED BY xxx...tag? I collect those. I was hoping to get a complete set, but I don't know when I'll have it. The numbers run into the thousands.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Feb 3, 2007)

Fountain pens


----------



## Illum (Feb 4, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Life wouldn't be worth living without it !!
> 
> Although I also collect Lesbian Porn ..... as I have never met two gay women who are as hot as on film !!



oooh... how bigs your collection? 
I find flashlight to be more invigorating than porn though, at least a flashlight is more practical


----------



## Norm (Feb 4, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Used up old telephone, telegraph, and power insulators


Craig I also collect insulators, I only collect glass not ceramic.
Contact me if your interested in some Australian insulators.
Norm



freeze12 said:


> I collect *Civil War* items :touche:


I've alway been after a confederate bank note but don't trust the shops on the web. If you have a note any demonation that you would be happy selling please let me know.
Norm


----------



## Concept (Feb 5, 2007)

I collect pins or badges from places I visit. I think I have about 70 odd pins but only about 20 countries and then quite a few from different places around Aus.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 5, 2007)

Latest collection thingamajig:

Single Malt Scotch & Cognac

These are *not* cheap I say! :huh:


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 5, 2007)

If you get tired of that hobby, I'll be glad to help you properly dispose of the Scotch. 



CHC said:


> Latest collection thingamajig:
> 
> Single Malt Scotch & Cognac
> 
> These are *not* cheap I say! :huh:


----------



## CLHC (Feb 5, 2007)

Brighteyez said:


> If you get tired of that hobby, I'll be glad to help you properly dispose of the Scotch


Whoa Hey Now! I'll keep you in mind Sir! These "sipping" things are something kind of awesome! Just a side point, there's going to be a WhiskyFest '07 SFO in October/November!

Enjoy!


----------



## greenlight (Feb 5, 2007)

I like magnifying lenses and compases.


----------



## brightb (Feb 5, 2007)

beer bottles and glasses/steins for me. Only collect bottles of beer I have actualy tried, but any interesting glass I will buy.


----------



## CPFBiology (Jul 20, 2012)

Besides having a couple EDC's, some monster lumen lights, and Malkoff dropins, what else do you collect?

I figure knives would be on the top of most CPFer's lists.

Anyone collect swords or other weapons?
Handguns?
Stamps?
Instruments?


----------



## Glock 22 (Jul 20, 2012)

Besides lights, I also collect knives, guns, and coins.


----------



## CPFBiology (Jul 20, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> Besides lights, I also collect knives, guns, and coins.



Username to thread topic ratio is high, lol. Do you collect local coins or foreign coins?


----------



## CPFBiology (Jul 20, 2012)

^^^Oh yeah, what brands of knives do you go with? I like Benchmade and Spyderco.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jul 20, 2012)

I mainly collect the United States Mint Proof sets in the silver and the clad. I have all of the Fifty State Quarters in both. I stopped buying them just a few years back. I like the Case Classics, my favorite is the Whittler, I have several of them and I also carry one in my pocket. It gets way too sharp!! but that's the way I like to keep it.


----------



## RBR (Jul 21, 2012)

.....


----------



## CPFBiology (Jul 21, 2012)

RBR said:


> Watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice! Thanks for the pics. I am so happy for you!


----------



## smokinbasser (Jul 21, 2012)

Knives, primarily peanut pattern,older US coins 1800s 1700s Since becoming disabled I could say a huge collection of tools both pneumatic and hand tools. Flashlights, fishing tackle, magazines like Pop sci, photography related,automotive related, outdoor mags, cook books, top shelf liquors, bar glasswear, industrial baseball caps, a growing collection of fishing maps from mostly east of the mighty mississippi. vintage cameras, crap I have a lot of excess stuff LOL


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 21, 2012)

I collect fluorescent rocks and minerals. They're really amazing - just plain looking rocks in normal light that explode with vibrant colors when exposed to UV. I often take a dual wavelength UV lamp with me when I'm traveling to a new city to look for them.


----------



## Slider817 (Jul 21, 2012)

I guess Asside from flashlights, I collect Knives, Guns, Watches. I also collect wines and Spirit


----------



## CPFBiology (Jul 22, 2012)

Slider817 said:


> I guess Asside from flashlights, I collect Knives, Guns, Watches. I also collect wines and Spirit



How many knives do you have?

What is good? I like Benchmade and Spyderco, are there others?


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 22, 2012)

I started hoarding lights first (see my sig line), then got into guns, then knives and multitools.

Spyderco:
- Gayle Bradley
- Endura 4 PE (2x)
- Endura 4 SE
- Endura 4 G10 FFG
- Endura 4 Blue FFG
- Endura 4 Brown FFG
- Endura 4 SE Gray beater
- Endura 4 PE Green ZDP-189 FFG
- Endura 3 PE
- Endura 3 PE Stainless
- Delica 4 PE
- Delica 4, blue SE (franken knife)
- Delica 4, blue FFG PE
- Delica 4, purple FFG PE
- Delica 4, black FRN FFG (franken knife)
- Delica 4 stainless
- Delica 3 PE
- Delica 3 SE
- Police 3 PE
- Police 2 SE
- Police 2 PE
- Military (~12; M4 Ti/G10; CF, 2x orange, 2x brown, etc.)
- Para 1
- Para 2 (black, blue)
- Caly 3.5 (love it!)
- Original Manix (2x)
- Original mini-Manix
- Manix 2 SE beater (2x)
- Manix 2 FFG orange
- Manix 2 FFG Glow/edcforums
- Manix 2 FFG M4 Tan
- Lum Chinese VG-10
- Ambitious
- Persistance (standard, black/black)
- Tenacious PE
- Tenacious SE
- Reliance
- Rescue
- D'Allara 
- Sage 2
- Lava
- Cricket
- Ladybug: numerous
- Bug
- Native
- Dragonfly FRN
- Dragonfly G10
- Stretch 2 FRN (standard, blue ZDP)
- Stretch 2 CF ZDP 
- Byrd Meadowlark G10 PE

- Cold Steel Recon 1 clip point (2010)
- Cold Steel Recon 1 tanto (naked) (2010)
- Cold Steel Lawman (2010) 
- Cold Steel Lawman (old style)
- Cold Steel mini-Lawman (2010) 
- Cold Steel AK-47 (2010)
- Cold Steel mini Ak-47
- Cold Steel Hold Out II PE
- Cold Steel XL Voyager 
- Cold Steel medium Voyager
- Cold Steel Gurkha Kukri
- Cold Steel SRK
- Cold Steel large Voyager (2011)

- Benchmade AFCK, original (3x)
- Benchmade AFCK sprint run
- Benchmade 710
- Benchmade Griptilian tanto
- Benchmade Griptilian clip point
- Benchmade mini-Griptilian
- Benchmade 810 Contega (black, PE)

- Fallkniven U2
- CRK Sebenza
- Strider SNG
- Kershaw Leek
- Kershaw Ti ZDP-189 Leek
- Kershaw Blackout
- Kershaw Skyline (6 flavors)
- Kershaw Tremor
- Kershaw Chill
- Kershaw Blur (thank you jimw451)
- ZT 0300
- ZT 0551
- Gerber EZ-out
- SOG Twitch II
- SOG Flash I
- SOG Flash II
- SOG Blink, blackout
- Gerber Gator
- Douk Douk
- Al Mar Eagle Ultralight

- Emerson CQC-7
- Emerson CQC-8
- Emerson A-100
- Emerson blackbird/raven (?)

- Schrade USA: LB7 (4x), 186, numerous slipjoints
- Case sodbuster, full size, black and rusty
- Case sodbuster Jr CV yellow (2x)
- Case baby butterbean (2x)
- Case slipjoints: numerous, including Rough Black Humpback, mini Trapper CV, Sway Back Jack Chestnut CV
- Case peanuts (4x)
- Queen Country Cousin sodbuster red
- Queen Canoe (2x)
- Queen Cattle King stockman, amber bone/D2
- Queen Gunstock, amber bone/D2
- Canal Street Cutlery Cannitler/Canoe in D2 (sweet, sweet, sweet)
- Kabar 1184 slipjoint

- Buck Vantage Select Dymondwood, large
- Buck Vantage Pro Force, large
- Buck Vantage Select Paperstone, large
- Buck 110 Alaskan Guide
- Buck 110 custom shoppe
- Buck 110 (3x)

- Opinel: numerous
- Mora: numerous

- Victorinox Farmer: 8x in red, blue, silver, black Swissbianco
- Victorinox Cadet: red, blue and silver
- Victorinox Pioneer
- Victorinox Rancher
- Victorinox Classic, Rambler, Midnite Manager - too many to count 
- Victorinox SAK: many, including franken-Scientist and Yeoman

- Leatherman multitools: multiple old and new Waves, Micras, Juices, Squirts, ST 300 (3x), PST, PST II, Surge, Blast, Kick, Wingman
- Sog Powerlock multitools (4x)
- Victorinox Swisstool and Spirit (awesome; often EDC-ed)
- Gerber "Bear Grylls" Ultimate Multi-tool (don't tell anyone about this, ok?)
- Gerber "Bear Grylls" Compact Multi-tool
- Gerber Diesel black oxide
- Gerber MP600 black oxide
- Gerber MP600
- Gerber MP400
- Gerber Multi-plier (old school)

- Koster W&SS with kydex
- Koster EDC prototype with leather
- Koster Nessmuck (2x) with leather
- Koster Bushmaster with leather
- Koster Bushmaster prototype with leather

- Busse Tankbuster (2x) with sheaths
- Busse Bushwhacker Mistress with sheath
- Busse Boney Active Duty (sterile)
- SAR-3 SE Satin red/black G10 
- SAR-3 SE DC tan canvas with kydex

- Ontario RTAK, Rat-3, -5, -7 (2x)
- Bark River micro Canadian
- GL Drew small fixed blade (3x)

Becker:
- Kabar BK2 with kydex
- Kabar BK7
- Kabar BK9 with micarta
- Camillus BK9 (2x)

- Fallkniven F1 with kydex
- Fallkniven A1
- Mexican machete circa 1960, sentimental value
- Gerber Prodigy 

- Ranger (pre-Ontario, made by Justin) RD-9 (2x)
- Ranger (pre-Ontario, made by Justin) RD-6


----------



## biglights (Jul 22, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I collect fluorescent rocks and minerals. They're really amazing - just plain looking rocks in normal light that explode with vibrant colors when exposed to UV. I often take a dual wavelength UV lamp with me when I'm traveling to a new city to look for them.



Sweet, do you find these in caves or do you purchase some also? Very cool to look at in person I image!!!


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 22, 2012)

I forgot about my Atwood tools.


----------



## Slider817 (Jul 22, 2012)

CPFBiology said:


> How many knives do you have?
> 
> What is good? I like Benchmade and Spyderco, are there others?



Way Too Many, look at Powernoodle, he seems to know his stuff. 

I have a nice collection of Production knives, but in the last couple of years, I have bean mainly into the Midtech and Custom Knives, if you are interested in Branching out from Spyderco and Benchmade. Look into Chris Reeve , Rick Hinderer , And Strider, they are sort of the entry into high end knives. After you get one or two from those brands, you will start to better understand what a Custom knife is about, and see if an RJ Martin, Hinderer Custom, Strider Custom, Turzuola, Rockstead and many others are all about.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 23, 2012)

biglights said:


> Sweet, do you find these in caves or do you purchase some also? Very cool to look at in person I image!!!



The photos don't do them justice. They look far more beautiful in person! Most of the "good" ones that I have such as Franklinite and Willemite have been purchased from dealers, either mail order or at gem shows. I do have a fair number of rocks that I've found myself though. One of them even has a bluish-white phosphorescence that lasts for about 15 seconds after turning the UV light off.

Fluorescent rocks are almost everywhere. It's really fun when I discover one in the wild.


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 23, 2012)

Other than lights i collect knives (50ish spyderco, 3 BRKT, 2 Kabar, 8 or so Victorinox)

The Australian customs rules have changed so its impossible to bring one hand opening knives into the country now
so i seem to be buyin more victorinox than anything else

I also seem to collect old cameras - i have about 6 SLRs and maybe 5 point and shoots


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 24, 2012)

Knives, guns, keychain implements, 1 oz. silver bullion, and legos.

Admittedly, one of these things is not like the others. Yet one of these things is a more appropriate hobby to share with my young sons.


----------



## CPFBiology (Jul 26, 2012)

Incidentalist said:


> Knives, guns, keychain implements, 1 oz. silver bullion, and legos.
> 
> Admittedly, one of these things is not like the others. Yet one of these things is a more appropriate hobby to share with my young sons.



Plastic "legos" or flashlight "legos"? I had to ask. :candle:


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 31, 2012)

plastic


----------



## Dr Evil (Aug 5, 2012)

Coins and rocks. Not your common stuff such as limestone though. I have quite a few baseball cards from the 80s and 90s too.


----------



## Pinetreebbs (Aug 5, 2012)

Industrial art, Spyderco knives.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Aug 5, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I collect fluorescent rocks and minerals. They're really amazing - just plain looking rocks in normal light that explode with vibrant colors when exposed to UV. I often take a dual wavelength UV lamp with me when I'm traveling to a new city to look for them.





I started a faceted, colored gemstone collection about 12 years ago. Mostly precious gems. I have many sapphires, an Emerald, 2 rubies, but mostly I like gems that are much more rare then the more commonly known ones mentioned above^. I like Tsavorite Garnets, Mandarin Spessartite garnets, Mali Garnets, Malaya Garnets, Demantoid garnets, Spinels, rare Tourmalines, Color Change Garnets, Alexandrites, Zircons, Beryls, Chrysoberyls, etc.

I have a few faceted Fluorites in different colors, which are supposed to glow in fluorescent light, but I havent tried it yet. But my collection got to the point of being very valuable, and I got worried about theft, so its now in a safe deposit box. 

I also realized that all the above gems have the different colors and traits that they have as a result of the elements that they are composed of, so I also started an element collection of pure elements, the more reactive and interesting the better. You can never have too much Gallium! Or Sodium or Cesium. I have about 45 different elements now.


----------



## Bigpal (Aug 6, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> The photos don't do them justice. They look far more beautiful in person! Most of the "good" ones that I have such as Franklinite and Willemite have been purchased from dealers, either mail order or at gem shows. I do have a fair number of rocks that I've found myself though. One of them even has a bluish-white phosphorescence that lasts for about 15 seconds after turning the UV light off.
> 
> Fluorescent rocks are almost everywhere. It's really fun when I discover one in the wild.



I do a lot of hiking. Would you say it would be beneficial to purchase a UV light to look for these, or are they not found too much in deep woods? Are there any places they are prone to be, like near water, or something?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 6, 2012)

Bigpal said:


> I do a lot of hiking. Would you say it would be beneficial to purchase a UV light to look for these, or are they not found too much in deep woods? Are there any places they are prone to be, like near water, or something?



I've found them almost everywhere, from creek beds to gravel driveways to desert plains. If you take one with you, get a shortwave or dual-wavelength lamp; most of the UV reactive rocks glow under shortwave. A smaller number glow under longwave, and some glow under both wavelengths - sometimes different colors for each wavelength. My favorite lamps for fluorescent rock hunting are these:


UVG-495-0158-04Mini UV Lamp, 254nm34-0003-01UVSL-14P
95-0188-02Mini UV Lamp, 254nm/365nm34-0004-01


Found here - 
http://uvp.com/minilamps.html


----------



## Bigpal (Aug 6, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I've found them almost everywhere, from creek beds to gravel driveways to desert plains. If you take one with you, get a shortwave or dual-wavelength lamp; most of the UV reactive rocks glow under shortwave. A smaller number glow under longwave, and some glow under both wavelengths - sometimes different colors for each wavelength. My favorite lamps for fluorescent rock hunting are these:
> 
> 
> UVG-495-0158-04Mini UV Lamp, 254nm34-0003-01UVSL-14P95-0188-02Mini UV Lamp, 254nm/365nm34-0004-01
> ...



Would a 380nm show the long wave minerals or is that too high? Just curious if I could use a P60 drop in. And do you wear eye protection when you use it? Thanks PW.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 7, 2012)

Bigpal said:


> Would a 380nm show the long wave minerals or is that too high? Just curious if I could use a P60 drop in. And do you wear eye protection when you use it? Thanks PW.



Anything from 365nm to 385nm will produce a reaction in most longwave minerals. A few minerals will react to longer wavelengths. You don't really need eye protection for longwave UV. It's the shortwave frequencies that you have to be careful around, although you still don't need protection for rock collecting as virtually all of the energy is facing the rocks, not your face.

And virtually all eyeglasses block shortwave UV completely.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Aug 8, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Anything from 365nm to 385nm will produce a reaction in most longwave minerals. A few minerals will react to longer wavelengths. You don't really need eye protection for longwave UV. It's the shortwave frequencies that you have to be careful around, although you still don't need protection for rock collecting as virtually all of the energy is facing the rocks, not your face.
> 
> And virtually all eyeglasses block shortwave UV completely.





How often do you find fluorescent minerals, and are the mainly isolated in certain areas of the country, or spread out here and there? I had just "assumed" that they wouldnt be easy to locate, plus there's the fact that I've never owned a portable UV light that could be used to find them....... Are there areas that are more prone to contain UV minerals, like creeks or mountainsides, or freshly tilled fields? I will have to buy a UV light to look for them, and to see if my different colored faceted fluorites will glow under UV light. They should, after all they are called "fluorite", which is where the word "fluorescence" was derived in the first place!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 8, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> How often do you find fluorescent minerals, and are the mainly isolated in certain areas of the country, or spread out here and there? I had just "assumed" that they wouldnt be easy to locate, plus there's the fact that I've never owned a portable UV light that could be used to find them....... Are there areas that are more prone to contain UV minerals, like creeks or mountainsides, or freshly tilled fields? I will have to buy a UV light to look for them, and to see if my different colored faceted fluorites will glow under UV light. They should, after all they are called "fluorite", which is where the word "fluorescence" was derived in the first place!



I've found fluorescent minerals most frequently out in the Sonoran desert, although I find an occasional specimen along a creek bed or hiking trail. I've found them in multiple states. The biggest hotbed for fluorescent specimens is Franklin, New Jersey (Franklinite was named after it) but they're everywhere, even in gravel parking lots which sometimes have fluorescent calcite. You never know until you look - that's part of the fun. Yeah, your fluorite should fluoresce under UV, more likely shortwave than longwave.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 22, 2012)

As a kid I collected coins for a few years, until girls became more interesting. Now, aside from flashlights, the closest thing to collecting would probably be small radios. I'm really too cheap to ever assemble any serious collections.

Geoff


----------



## Virginian (Aug 26, 2012)

In addition to lights I collect knives. Probably have 35 or 40 folders and 10 fixed blades.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 1, 2012)

What else do I collect besides lights? . . . Way too many things. 

I've actually decided to stop. I'm going to get one more high-quality pen to round out that collection. A Randall-Made knife, likely a Model 1, to round out that collection. I started getting into collecting watches rather recently. Stopping that. I do want one anti-magnetic automatic watch, and one luxury automatic watch. But that's it. And I stopped collecting books years ago without having immediately realized it.


----------



## dsrp (Sep 7, 2012)

I race and build rc cars.
Collect nitro engines and die cast engines.
anything minature with high precision makes it collectable to me.


----------



## yliu (Sep 16, 2012)

I've always liked to collect stuff. I spend hefty amounts of money on audio gear, knives/multitools, and pens.

Although I had stopped expanding my collection on the stuff mentioned above, just because to me, they are not as fun to collect as flashlights and I just don't feel like spending money on them anymore.


----------



## Cataract (Sep 17, 2012)

Collecting flashlights has lead straight into 3 other collections: flashlight paraphernalia (Plano boxes, tackle boxes, cleaning kits, etc.), batteries and chargers (I must have a dozen chargers for different battery types and for specific flashlights) and Sewing. Yes... I bought a sewing machine to make holsters, but I also had to buy all the accessories to do a good job.

Other than that I also collect semi-precious stones, rocks, minerals, knifes and hobbies (hiking, cycling, kayaking, sewing, leather working, writing, crafts, etc.) I think it might be cheaper to just have a girlfriend. I'd sure watch more TV if I wasn't single...


----------



## Marmaduke (Sep 17, 2012)

It started with a pretty good deal on Nikon D300 body....


----------



## Landshark99 (Sep 18, 2012)

Knives, Japanese Kitchen Knives, Wine and Cameras are just some of the other things that tend to acquire


----------



## march.brown (Sep 18, 2012)

I used to collect Conway Stewart fountain pens ... There are many hundreds of different pens if you count all the different models and colours ... I had nearly 400 different , but none of the Children and Grandchildren were interested in taking over the collection so I eventually sold them ... I have only got three unused Conway Stewarts now (brand new ones) plus three Sheaffers including my immaculate (restored) black snorkel that I used in my exams in the 1950's plus it's matching ballpoint and pencil ... I also use (in my study) Pelikan 400 writing instruments (pen , pencil , rollerball and ballpoint) , but have seven other (unused) expensive Pelikans in my collection including the M700 Toledo).

They are in display cabinets and are taken out regularly to be drooled-over (and wiped with a duster)... They are precision gorgeous instruments.

I don't have any expensive torches , only Solarforces and iTP's ... Shame really !
.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 18, 2012)

march.brown said:


> They are in display cabinets and are taken out regularly to be drooled-over (and wiped with a duster)... They are precision gorgeous instruments.
> .



Hi march.brown,

Next time you take them out, take a few pictures and post them for us to enjoy. After you've wiped the dust & droole off please.

~ Chance


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 18, 2012)

Knives, guns, and ammo! Yeee-hawww!!! I have more varieties of 12 gauge buckshot and slugs than a man should be allowed to own... .22 rimfire as well - I have like at least one box of everything produced since 2005. I also have a pretty nice Kukri collection (don't chastise me on my spelling) that has been slowly diminishing through the years as I give them away as gifts to bros and relatives. If you really wanna see something, you should check out my dust and cat hair collection. It's getting pretty gnarly.


----------



## march.brown (Sep 18, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi march.brown,
> 
> Next time you take them out, take a few pictures and post them for us to enjoy. After you've wiped the dust & droole off please.
> 
> ~ Chance


Hi Chance ... I can't put pictures onto CPF as I don't like putting them on another site first ... I can Email OK but just don't like the hassle of using an intermediate site ... Can't understand why we can't just put the pictures on direct.
.


----------



## Sammy_boy (Oct 13, 2012)

Living in the UK means collecting or generally owning one gun will land me with a lengthy jail sentence and I'm not particularly into knives, I seem to have a thing instead for radios and binoculars.

I collect to use, so tend to have small and chaotic collections but I do like smaller radios too - ones that are particularly sensitive so I can pick up stations further away and see how far away a station is I can get - DXing I think it's called. I'm a bit worried this hobby could get very limited though - LW/MW (AM) stations are frequently getting switched off in favour of DAB (Digital Audio Broadcasting) and they're talking about making FM for local/community stations only in the near future  I've a couple of modern DSP radios that are excellent for sensitivity and a valve radio from about 1961 that came with it's original manual and still works - cost me nothing off Freecycle!

I've been fascinated by and love using binoculars from a young age, think it was from when I borrowed a pair from my grandparent when out on a walk and loving seeing things 'magically' close up. I've about half a dozen pairs from a modern pair of Hawke 10x32 PC Frontiers, to a 50-year old pair of Zeiss 8x30 Dialyts that are as good or better than many modern pairs, to a little pair of Leica 8x20 Trinovids which are small enough to EDC and give a lovely, sharp image. Not cheap though!


----------



## mgscheue (Oct 13, 2012)

Diecast cars, vintage (mainly HP) calculators.


----------



## ridurall (Oct 31, 2012)

I've collected guns since I was 6 and Dad gave me a prewar Mauser 22 sporter and Winchester Model 42 410 pump. When I married my wife 35 years ago she already own 6 guns and we now have two guns vaults full of our guns. Then I got interested in knives starting with the dagger Dad carried in WWII and the knives he made after he got home. Then I got interested in nothing but quality steel and only purchase knives with S30V and ATS-34 blades. About 10 years ago I was killing bugs in a customers house and noticed a WWII Gunto (Katana) sword and ended up interested in them and 3 years after that she called me wanted to trade it for killing some fleas and some credit. I also picked up a few other high end swords like Angus Trim, Del Tin besides some Cold Steel 1065 type steel swords. By the time you add the gun, knives, swords, a couple dozen flashlights and even some ATVs a person can really invest a bunch. I wouldn't trade it for anything though and wouldn't get rid of my goodies.


----------



## Johnbaz (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi

I collect these...






They're only airguns, I have (I think!) slightly over 90 now...


These...







also these...






Sharps..






Bonsai trees..






Recently started collecting Binoculars too...





Can't seem to collect any cash lately though 



John :thumbsup:


----------



## dsmcloud (Nov 10, 2012)

i collect Double edge razors like gillette, merkur, ikon,etc. also Cold steel knives.


----------



## wisconsinwalter (Nov 10, 2012)

Johnbaz, you ever out out of the watches?


----------



## Johnbaz (Nov 11, 2012)

wisconsinwalter said:


> Johnbaz, you ever out out of the watches?



I sometimes forget to put one on when I go out 

I always have my phone as a backup though :twothumbs

*Forgot to, say- that's about half of the collection, the other half being nasty cheap stuff *


John


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Nov 11, 2012)

Parking tickets.
And phone numbers


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2012)

Johnbaz said:


> Hi
> 
> I collect these...



Greetings! Welcome to CPF.

Tell us about the Top 3 in each of your collections.


----------



## Johnbaz (Nov 11, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Greetings! Welcome to CPF.
> 
> Tell us about the Top 3 in each of your collections.



Hello Monocrom, thanks for the welcome :thumbsup:

I'll start with the guns..

These are my 'Fave' three..

The diminuative Webley mk1 air rifle was their first air rifle, around 1500 were produced back in 1926 (ish), about the first 500 of these were acid etched with the info, the rest being impressed in to the steel, there is only one rifle with more original etching present than mine..












My second choice would be this BSA Airsporter mk1 from around 1949..











The third one would be a pistol!

A BSA Scorpion pistol that I received as payment for refinishing a couple of rifle stocks for a local chap..

this had lain under his bed for the last 18 years and was actually a bonus as he was so happy with the stocks!!, the original payment was to have been a BSA Superstar mk1, the chaps stocks were a mess, he'd tried doing them himself but the oil wouldn't dry, they were a pair of Daystate Airwolfs too, around £2,600 worth 










As for watches...

this 1965 Venus 178 based Breitling Navitimer keeps superb time..










Second would be the Seiko Orange monster, the Superluminova is like a flashlamp!! :thumbsup:





My third choice would be this 1950 Omega sub secs watch..







John :twothumbs


----------



## wisconsinwalter (Nov 11, 2012)

Johnbaz said:


> Hello Monocrom, thanks for the welcome :thumbsup:
> As for watches...
> 
> this 1965 Venus 178 based Breitling Navitimer keeps superb time..
> ...



I always trade for watches, I am wearing the orange monster as we speak. 

I am an Omega man myself


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2012)

Johnbaz said:


> Hello Monocrom, thanks for the welcome :thumbsup:



John, that was a great description and photos of some of the best pieces from your various collections.

I predict your wallet will become much lighter in the coming months as you build up your flashlight collection. Sorry. It happens to all of us.


----------



## Johnbaz (Nov 11, 2012)

dsmcloud said:


> i collect Double edge razors like gillette, merkur, ikon,etc. also Cold steel knives.



Hello dsmcloud

do you have pics of your collections??


Geetars!!

My three faves are as follows

Art & Lutherie..





Simon & Patrick..





1960 Hofner President archtop acoustic..






Sharps...

This 330 year old Wakizashi by Omi Daijo Fujiwara Tadahiro..





I quite like this old Mora, not worth much but a lovely li'l cutter!!










This is a Taylors Eye Witness hand made by Russel White, I was lucky enough to win it in a raffle!!






My Bonsai don't receive the attention that they need due to me working regular 12 hour shifts so they never look at their best unfortunately 

Larch (Larix Decidua)..





Acer Palmatum 'Seigen', a true red Maple..





Another Larch, I bought this from Ian Baille, a noted Bonsai Potter, the foliage is yellowing as it was very late in the season and ready for dropping the needles (it's a deciduoud conifer!!)..






Cheers, John


----------



## Johnbaz (Nov 11, 2012)

A few more 'faves'..

These Nikon Monarch 8x42 were a very good bargain, new cost is around £200, I paid £20 from an elderly gent at the local Bootsale!!










Zeiss Jenna 3x30 cost me just £25 from fleabay but the offer was accepted after the lady seller said she would take a minimum of £10, They were her deceased husbands :sigh:





They came with a beautiful leather case (and a little freebie pair which the mum in law took a shine to!!, they're in her hanbag now and go everywhere with her!!)..





Russian Komz 8x30, the image quality of these is superb, and so they should be as I was told the the Ruskies confiscated the Zeiss factory as 'spoils of war' after hostilities ended back in '45..












Cheers, John :twothumbs


----------



## Quiksilver (Nov 11, 2012)

I also collect batteries I find these collections compliment each other nicely.


----------



## jason22 (Nov 19, 2012)

I usually collect watches. and Movado watches is my first priority  I also have some silver watches.


----------



## HgVapor (Nov 20, 2012)

I collect photo-sensitive rocks and minerals (sorry no pics!) 

And also high end e-cigarettes (Ti, 316 stainless, etc) that use the same AW IMRs as my lights (I'll try to upload a pic later)


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 20, 2012)

HgVapor said:


> I collect photo-sensitive rocks and minerals (sorry no pics!)



Photosensitive rocks and minerals? Like Selenium?


----------



## Quiksilver (Nov 20, 2012)

powernoodle said:


> I started hoarding lights first (see my sig line), then got into guns, then knives and multitools.
> 
> Spyderco:
> - Gayle Bradley
> ...



if i was a raider id head to your house first, look at all that loot!


----------



## mortepa (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm into everything...

In this order:
Antique fishing reels & lures
Firearms
Flashlights
Watches
Coins
Rocks & Minerals
Stamps
old cool bottles


----------



## HgVapor (Nov 21, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Photosensitive rocks and minerals? Like Selenium?



Oops, sorry for the post and run!  - I WISH I could have a nice collection of Selenium - have a couple synthetics. I mostly have the vivianites and orpiment (realgar). Have a few nice fluorescents as well. What rocks do you keep in the handbasket?


----------



## kayd (Nov 23, 2012)

I sm just a starter on lights. Knifes, watches (automatic), tools like hammers and any natural stuff like bones, stones,...


----------



## RBR (Nov 24, 2012)

.....


----------



## jacques111 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have good collection fo watches, are away from my eyes so can't possible to show right now here.


----------



## Big_Ed (Dec 14, 2012)

I also collect anything drive-in theater related. (speakers, in-car heaters, tickets, snack bar signs, advertising). I used to have lots of older cameras, but lost many of them in a flood. One of them came with a flash unit that had a couple c-cell batteries dated 1957. They each still had well over a volt of charge in them as of 2007.


----------



## pshenry09 (Dec 14, 2012)

Am I weird if I also like to collect batteries? Lol they're for my flashlights of course!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## naiter (Dec 15, 2012)

WOW what a thread. Impressive guys!
I thought I collected flashlights.
But I realize now that I don't collect anything...


----------



## ericjohn (Jan 11, 2013)

I collect "other" things aside from flashlights but I use them just as much. Radios/scanners/electronics; knives/multi tools/hand tools; various pdf documents/stuff I write (thank God for DropBox); railroad paraphinalia; glass bottles and jars and toy ducks (my wife's idea)


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 12, 2013)

I also collect unusual vacuum tubes. I have a large high power transmitting tube as a desk ornament, as well as a collection of phototubes, a photomultiplier tube, a "magic eye" tube, various saticon and plumbicon camera pickup tubes, a couple of old "acorn" tubes, a teensy nuvistor tube, etc. Been looking for a good price on an image orthicon tube.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 17, 2013)

Ah, yes -- a " magic eye " tube ! 


I well remember, at about age 13, i came home from school one day.

My father had just *Completed* constructing our HeathKit project, a Capacitor Tester.


Featuring the incredibly Impressive and Awe-inspiring Magic-Eye Tube ! ! !

:wow:


Remember thinking OUT LOUD:


*Isn't Technology WONDERFUL ! ! !*





BTW -- this was about 46 Years ago !


UPDATED to add:

It was a HeathKit model IT-22 In-Circuit Capacitor Tester.

http://personales.ya.com/old-timers/it-22/it-22.htm


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jan 17, 2013)

Wristwatches; Malt Whiskies; Pocket Knives and of course Flashlights, mainly 6P hosts with whatever's the latest 'Flavor of the Month' drop-in. The new XP-G2 with a smooth reflector works well! There are so many good emitters available at the moment it's hard to keep up - I suppose you could say that I collect drop-ins, as that is, in effect, what I do: The usual suspects, Gene, Dave, Wayne etc. 

I'm a sad case really; if it has a few more lumens or a bit more throw or even a couple of more points on the color rendering index...Count me in!


----------



## jimbofish (Jan 30, 2013)

Fishing tackle from the "golden age", 1940s to 1970s, when it was all American-made and built to be repaired. Mostly reels, some lures, odds and ends.


----------



## blackbalsam (Jan 30, 2013)

I have quite a collection of bark river knives and several Chris reves knives. I also have several gold pocket watches that my dAd collected....Robert


----------



## Sakura90 (Apr 18, 2013)

*What else do you collect? v2.0 (now with pictures)*

There's a really old thread, from 2007, by the same name. I'm starting this one, the idea is also to put pics if possibly. I like seeing collections... whatever they consist of. Be it bottle caps or diamonds 

Flashlights have their own forum, so this is for "other stuff"


I love sweet and pretty things, so I have been getting fancy jewelry for some time. Pendants specifically, like little ice-creams and cupcakes with colored crystals. I mainly go for cheap stuff, as I don't have much money. Also I live in a country where it isn't easy to get imported stuff at good prices...

http://sadpanda.us/images/1541301-S3GRMQH.jpg

I have already given away several to dear friends  (so it's not all in there)

http://sadpanda.us/images/1541302-PQX4RI1.jpg

Some Swarovski crystals (I plan to get more of them) and a custom made Sakura kanji of silver. Horrible pics, I'll edit tomorrow when I get a real camera and not a cell phone 

I also got a sakura flower made from pink opal in the mail, first time buying in Japan.


So, what do you have, collect, amass, etc? I always like to see what people has. Sometimes it can be the most unusual things. And post pics :3


P.S.: The images don't resize automatically (with a click getting them to the original size), so put the links as URLs. Otherwise navigating the thread will be a bit cumbersome <_<


----------



## Frijid (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: What else do you collect? v2.0 (now with pictures)*

I used to collect gas masks. still have them, just stopped buying new ones. i debate sometimes to either sell them or keep em. have some from like Israel, Russia, Usa, Poland, Germany, Czech republic, Finland, etc

collect old coins and money from around the world. Have a set of USSR and Nazi era postage stamps


----------



## Empath (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: What else do you collect? v2.0 (now with pictures)*



Sakura90 said:


> There's a really old thread, from 2007, by the same name. I'm starting this one, the idea is also to put pics if possibly. I like seeing collections... whatever they consist of. Be it bottle caps or diamonds



The 2007 thread is still relevant. They've been merged.


----------



## Big_Ed (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: What else do you collect? v2.0 (now with pictures)*

I recently started collecting ball point pens. I've got several Fisher Space pens (I really like them), a couple Parkers, and a few others. I also have several older automotive oil cans.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Apr 25, 2013)

Guns 

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------

